# Malaysian trumpet snails



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am undecided whether to get them or not. The fact that they dont destroy plants, aerate the gravel and clean plant roots by day and then clear above water at night I feel is a bonus but snails seem to have bad reputations and I dont want to be wishing I hadnt got them.

Does anybody know much about them - do the pro's outweigh the con's?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Cant see the down side from what you have mentioned there!
Personally I would love a little nano tank on my desk with just some plants and a couple of pet snails.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Snails are messy. I had a colony of them as feeders for my puffer but she never bothered with them. Thing I don't like is that they are prolific breeders so they are always popping up all over the place and I hated crushing them when I was using the syphon. Once they are in you'll have a hard time getting rid of them again.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

What about Nerite snails instead??
I could be wrong but I think those are the ones that only breed in salt water??


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am still undecided especially as the ones I ordered from ebay arrived dead today
The Malaysian dont destroy plants and by day work in the gravel, aerating and cleaning the plant roots, but night they clean the glass, rocks, plant leaves. Only problem would be the breeding but I was thinking I would tempt the surplus onto a piece of lettuce and pass them to my son for his tank Not happy with the thought of them being live food though.

Off to look up Nerite - thanks


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Are you sure they were dead?
Mine were put in the tank,and sloped off when I wasnt looking


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

How long before they moved?


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Usually over night


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Well a second lot arrived yesterday morning and I put them in - not a movement. Think these must be dead too or I am doing something v wrong


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Id leave them a few days.They can go into a sort of hibernate mode.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks 
Decided to intervene this morning and took them out. Put them in a small dish of warm tap water and they were slithering all over the place in minutes. Tested my water and Ammonia has crept up a bit so dealing with that in the hope they will be ok


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Snails are very hardy.If youve got an ammonia spike,do small water changes every day.A quick fix,is Tetra safestart.Bacteria in a bottle. It works overnight. Its amazing stuff.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks - I've got Stresszyme will have a look for the safestart - sounds much better.
Emailed the person I got the snails from and they said to put them back into the tank (better than tap water). My son picked up a couple at lunchtime and put in his tank and they are mobile. Must be something to do with my tank


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Maybe they sense the ammonia,and are safer in the shells.Tap water with conditioner will be ok.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks holly1.
The guy has just replied and said they prefer PH 7 mine is 6 but we have soft water. His temperature is higher than mine so I have tweaked mine up, but I'm not convinced that's it.

My son's are still scooting around. (at the same temperature as mine) He tested his water and his readings are identical to mine except his ammonia which is much lower.

Have to agree with you that it's the ammonia, cant be anything else. I even took a couple out and put them in an identical dish but with my tank water and nothing!!!

Will do another water change in my tank tomorrow - put some stresscoat in the tap water (thanks for the tip)and hopefully when I get the ammonia down - all will be well. 
- would you leave them in tap water until the ammonia drops?


----------

